# Opus X Petit Lancero Cigar Review - Strong, complex, but lacks balance at times



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

My first Opus X was well made, packed full with no soft spots, and burned for over an hour. The wrapper was splotchy like many good Cuban cigars. ...

Read the full review here: Opus X Petit Lancero Cigar Review - Strong, complex, but lacks balance at times


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

You need to smoke another one with about a year on it. I have loved this cigar since the first day I ever smoked one,,back in 1999. I have been hooked since then and like the double corona or Reserve size cigar. The pepper you experienced is such that the smaller size Opus tends to overpower anyone who isn't used to a full bodied cigar and pepper is one of those indices of the Opus cigar. A good drink along side this ( whiskey or scotch ) will help lessen the peppers that come thru so quickly in this cigar. Good luck with the next one and I see you did enjoy the Opus,,,hope you don't get stuck on them like I did.


----------

